# suppositories



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2002)

what is the best time to take them? are they bad to do everyday??please help


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I responded to one of your other posts. You will always get comments to the negative of about most everything. I have read on this board people who have taken suppositories daily for 40 yrs. Doctors who have said they are ok. I don't go without them, but have to take first thing after my morning coffee in the early am. If I wait a couple hours I could put in a great amount and still no go. I have been doing for 10 yrs. now. There are many other things you can try, but it will mean doing a lot of work, and you may not get the desired results, If they don't work than you probably have a different problem. I have a few friends here that are like me, and use them also. You really have to find your thing, and go with it. I don't hardly worry about being dependant cause any routine is still a routine, and not completely natural if you have to do something to go.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I'm one of Paolo's suppository friends. I'd rather do this and go than be taking peppermint oil and eye of newt and all these internal stimulants on top of what I have to take.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Hey Joan, You, and me think alike. I've always been hyper, and this may be why I've got the problems I've got. I can't handle doing 50 million things that aren't going to work anyway. I did go out and buy the V-B5 which is against my better judgment. I think I may have colonic inertia not C. I have very good BM's with the suppositories. But I wouldn't go without them. It's a puzzle. I read where you can have the whole colon removed, and they attch the sm. intestine to the rectum. Something like that, and you will be perfectly fine afterwards. I've got to talk to my doc about more tests, I think a lot of us aren't being treated properly by our physicians. They don't go all the way with testing, advice etc.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Kyle, Using suppositories on a daily basis is probably a last resort that you should only do if your doctor recommends it to you. Although there are people on the board that use them daily, in general it is not recommended. Paulo and Joan most likely use them because they have tried all of the other sfaer alternatives and they have not worked. If you have not tried taking daily fiber suppliments, that is generally the safest route to take. If that doesn't work for you then give magnesium a try - but you should check with your doctor if you are going to be taking large doses (>400mg) on a daily basis.Also you should try drinking lots of water, and setting aside a daily time to try to go the washroom. If all these fail, then maybe a doctor would recommend suppositories on a daily basis, but as I am not a doctor I could not say for sure.If you havn't already seen a doctor to discuss this type of thing yet then that is the first thing you should do.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

LK, my doctor *did* recommend suppositories. I drink two gallons of water every day. I eat fiber one and raw carrots every dinner. If I go out to dinner, I come home and eat a monotonous bowl of fiber one.And, I realize I don't have colonic inertia as, when I leave my school building, I get an almost uncontrollable urge to go. The drive takes me 30 minutes, I run in the door and WHAM. This is very disconcerting, as I can never stop anywhere on the way home (I can't evacuate in public).I know these are psychological problems, but who treats this? I tried one psychiatrist and 3 psychologists in Phila. Mikes tapes lessened the roiling during the work day but not the massive "let down" at 3 p.m.(P.S. When I was IBS D I could go ANYWHERE!)While I'm on a rant, I marvel at these people with their health food stuff, magnesium (tried it), peppermint oil (doc says it's just another laxative). I found out from mom that her grandparents regularly took castor oil; mineral oil; and hot lemon juice every morning. The occasional citrate of magnesia, too. It seems it's only recently doctors got upset about "stimulants"Sorry to rant, we all have to do what works best for us,Joan


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

I hear you Joan!! I realize that my "constipation" problem is mostly mental, but there is nothing to help with that. My problem is mainly with getting an "urge," which ALWAYS (ever since I was a little child) has been VERY difficult, taking an hour or better even when I'm home alone. I tried psychologists, relaxation tapes, Mike's tapes, the whole bit, even stimulant laxatives, which didn't really work. Ever since I started using glycerin suppositories daily, several months ago, this has been MUCH easier, and now only takes 5 - 10 minutes. So if someone wants to come up with something else that's better for me and actually WORKS, great, but until then, I agree, we all have to do what works best for us.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

We're getting to be a threesome. I agree with everyone. I don't care to type in all that can be done prior to the suppositories, and am grateful others will. I think too that since fiber, any kind,gives me intolerable gas, I have to do what I can tolerate. I've had this a long time, and nothing else works. The suppositories don't work for everyone, but it could be the way they're doing it. I use them even when I feel a desire to go on my own, because I will go much better, and not have the incomplete evacuation. The Levbid which may constipate, but in my case that doesn't matter, does something cause I no longer have the incomplete evacuation, and I did used to even with the suppositories.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2002)

I am new to suppositories, but after trying all the foods and more natural ways, i turned to them. i have been trying them for the past four days and they don't work for me? I started with one, and have tried two and still they don't really work, i get the urge that i have to go, but can't. What else can i try? i have been using the dulcolax ones. I have tried pretty much everything and am wondering what is left...


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

How long has it been since you have gone? The all natural, peppermint, chamomile tea crowd isn't going to like me, but I say use ONE Fleet's enema and START OVER.Try to use glycerine suppositories, not dulcolax. Do you get the urge to go? Is your stool hard? I'd like to see some more answers before I comment any further on senna, stool softeners, miralax, etc.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2002)

i haven't gone in three, going to four days. last night i tried some senna tea, and still nothing. i haven't tried enemas at all, i've been kind of scared of them...could to tell me more about them and how to use them?


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Joan and friends,I'm not telling you to stop using suppositories as I belive you that your doctor told you to use them. I also understand that the more natural alternatives have not worked for you.My point is that just because healthier alternatives don't work for you, doesn't mean you should encourage new members, who have not tried healthier alternatives, to use suppositories every day. Especially without the advice of their own doctor who has physically examined them. Kyle, please go see a doctor and ask for proper medical advice.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi all,I was so tired of trying all sorts of stuff. Tried metamucil which I thought was good(because i didn't know any better), went every day but I was still gassy, pain, bloat ect. Now I take one 425mg of mag with my supper, take 2 teaspoons of prodiem a day(this stuff is even better than metamucil, it doesn't cause any gas at all)and use a glycerine suppository every morning. Now I dont have to wait 45 min. on the toilet to maybe go, or if i went at all i would not go enough and still feel sick. Now I know for sure that I will be pain free and that is so great!!! Glycerine suppository is non-addictive. I consider myself "ibs cured now because of suppositories, I still have to be careful of what I eat (i know what my triggers are. I can wear the tight pants I like now without having a bulging tummy.Knock on wood, oh no! no wood in my office!!! gotta go find some wood, bye.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

We have all been careful not to suggest to anyone that our method is the only method. You can look back at the old stuff in here, and get plenty of good advice. You can also try new stuff if everything else fails. Many people suggest large quantities of herbs, and vitamin supplements. These can be dangerous also I suppose. Glycerine is in many facial products so I don't think it's really dangerous. Some have asked for advice and all we can do is say what works for us. Personally I don't care for fiber. I don't like eating it. I don't care to drink 10 galloms of water a day, and still not go tomorrow morning and pee all day long. The suppositories are to me quick, and easy. No fuss, no muss. If you don't like it, don't do it.


----------



## Job (Jul 21, 2001)

I too am a fan of the suppository. I use Perdiem, colace and suppository every day without fail. I have added 1000 mg of Vit B-5 and it seems to work well with the rest of the formula. I have fought IBS C for 30 years and believe me, this is much better than laxatives or the emergency room to be cleaned out. I agree with Paulo and Joan, do whatever works best for you. But, a plain glycerine suppository and veg fiber won't hurt anyone (just my humble opinion). Good luck.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Kyle, DO ask your doctor if suppositories are all right for you. They will not work for stool high up in the colon. To take an enema, lie on your side, insert the tip and expel most of the liquid into your rectum. Hold it in for about 7 minutes. (Read the directions carefully.) You might feel a tremendous urge to go (I take about 1/2 hour of 3 contractions). Let out the liquid and stool should follow. As I said, don't go out because you may get more contractions.Then start over. Try Fiber One, Citrucel, raw vegetables, cooked vegetables, fruits, prune juice, Citrucel Tablets, Metamucil, Magnesium, B5, Peppermint Oil, Miralax, PerDiem without senna, PerDiem with Senna--all the chemicals you should try, one at a time, before using suppositories.Good luck, and I am not being sarcastic, just running down the alternatives we suppository people ignored before,JoanLet us know in a new post how you're doing.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2002)

thank you for the help. i am still a little scared of the enemas...and i think the supposotories haven't helped bc my stool has been higher up...but thanksf or all the advice


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Have you guys tried the regular oral Ducolax (Bisacodyl) (sp)? Stimulant laxatives? They are a godsend.They have totally cleaned me out when ex-lax, glycerin supps, fleet oil enemas, normal fleet enemas, and that nasty salty slime phospho soda or whatever didnt do a damn thing. I hadnt gone for weeks and I took 2 of them and the next morning after breakfast i had the mother of all BM's. And they have worked everytime since. They get the way up high stuff that the glycerin supps dont come close to. My doc said they are safe to use every 72 hours (as in, no addiction) But once i Got going i didnt need em anymore.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Slacker,What is oral ducolax?? A suppositorie?? A liquid?? I've never heard of it, but I am really interested in trying it out. WHere do you find them at??Thanks!!


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

They are Dulcolax tablets, not suppositories. You take them orally, and get overnite relief. The drug name is Bisacodyl, its a Stimulant laxative. They are in a yellow and green box in the laxative aisle at pharmacies.You can expect some crampy discomfort for a few minutes, but a good BM follows and the cramps are gone. Also, it doesn't alter your stool consistency. If you have hard, crunchy stools you might want to take a stool softener with it.It says to take 1-3, I recommend starting with 1 if you normally suffer from pain with your IBS, just to be safe.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Very few doctor would agree that you can take them every 72 hours without causing dependency. You should really be careful taking any stimulant laxatives that often, as your body can become dependant.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

All of my doctors agreed it was OK. That includes my GI, my GP, and my shrink.Obviously, its not ok to take them for the rest of your life every 72 hours, but within reason.The box says you can take them daily for up to a week.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I thought you meant your doctors recommended you taking them "for the rest of your life" every 72 hours. Just wanted to clarify, as some many people on the board are looking for something that is safe to take for long periods of time, for which stimulant laxatives are generally not recommended. I agree that they do work great if you need them every once in a while. Personally I find Sennakot to cause much less cramping.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Joan, Paulo and anyone else... a question! I have incomplete evacuation with daily BMs.Have you used a Ducolax (Bisacodyl) suppository every other day, or every day for an extended period of time like months?I know that you are suppose to use them occasionally. I know, I know but.....The Glycerin suppository just stays in me even after close to an hour, sometimes longer with no sense of needing a BM. I then can force push it out with little effort and it is small pieces of white "wax."Can you also answer this? Even if my body gets dependent on Ducolax suppositories can I just take them forever or will the stimulant affect stop working as my body gets used to it?Thanks for any response. Vikee


----------



## steve f (Dec 1, 2001)

Vikee, people do use Dulcolax suppositories on a long term basis, for many years in a lot of cases. These are usually persons with chronic neurological illnesses like MS or those with spinal cord injuries. I've found the Dulcolax suppositories to be kind of harsh and don't use them often. The regular, solid glycerin suppositories don't work well for me either, however the Fleet Liquid Glycerin Suppositories are a completely different story. They contain about a teaspoon or so of liquid glycerin and work within minutes. I don't know why the big difference. I almost didn't try them because I had been so disappointed with the regular glycerin suppositories. You may want to check them out before starting on the Dulcolax.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks Steve I will try the Fleet Liquid Glycerin Suppositories. It just might work.Interesting, I am also diagnosed and disabled with MS but never heard of this being used. Will check this out further too!


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I have tried the Dulcolax suppositories about 2 or 3 times before, and they don't work for me, but they do cause a crampy, almost painful irritation and movement. In addition, they left me with a sharp, stinging sensation like a tiny sharp needle, despite the fact that I used plenty of Vaseline.Generally, I will get a strong, sudden urge, but I can't get anything to come out except the white "flecks" and a little mucus.I think they are probably better when stool is trapped at the very end of the colon. I tend to have a hard time with the first half of my colon, especially along my waist (transverse colon?).I can't do enemas either. The whole process is just too messy, time-consuming and difficult.Dulcolax (bisacodyl) is a stimulant. For some reason, those Dulcolax pills don't work on me either; they just work like the suppositories. I have to resort to milk of magnesia, lots of water, and squeezing of my abdomen.


----------

